# [Wet Thumb Forum]-BEST LFS IN WASHINGTON METRO AREA!!!



## sk8r_turned_aquarist (Mar 21, 2004)

Vienna Aquarium and pets do a google search for it it should be on the 300 block of mill street off maple avenue. Just mapquest it and go there, they have a huge selection of great looking fish and even saltwater too!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

if you could imagine the quality of a lfs in oklahoma..... my town's population is only 8,000. yikes! it's horrable.


----------



## elcaddis (Apr 16, 2006)

Great Post, thanks a lot! Just stopped by there and picked up a pair of german rams. I have been looking for them for a month, finally! It was a very nice store, they take better care of their fish than other LFS I have been to.


----------



## Maxmillion (Mar 12, 2004)

I'd like to see it, but you are a little to far north for me.


----------

